# Advice on chemical castration implant



## Rocket Red (Jul 1, 2017)

Firstly, thanks to all for sharing your Vizsla experiences that have helped me to raise a happy and healthy 2-year-old V boy!

I was just wondering if anyone has any experience of Suprelorin, the chemical castration implant for males. I have heard conflicting reports on the web, some positive and some quite horrific! The reason I ask is my V can get distracted by scents and can lose focus during training and he once ran off to a bitch in season so his trainer suggested that I weigh up the pros and cons of castration. As Suprelorin is temporary I thought I could see the effects of castration without undergoing irreversible surgery.

A neutered male attacked my boy when he was around 1 year old and for a short time he was anxious with other dogs but training has made him regain his confidence and he is fine now. I am aware that castration may not make him anymore focused or stop his interest in bitches. Also I have heard cases of aggression due to a drop in testosterone. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm sorry, I truly have no knowledge of this. I don't think I have even seen it pop up since I joined. Did you try a search of the forum to see if someone has shared about it before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a female dog, so I'm not up-to-date on options for males. The last chemical castration option I'd heard of was Zeuterin, but it looks like the company behind it went under. You might check out the Ovary Sparing Spay and Vasectomy Info Group on facebook. I've found it to be a good resource the last couple years and a cursory search brought up some discussion on suprelorin.


----------



## Rocket Red (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for helping to shed some light on this. My vet and many others in my area don't stock it or recommend it and I don't know anyone who has tried chemical castration. I'm certainly not going to experiment on my dog. I will continue with training and becoming a better leader.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I did read a very good article on it some time back, before we neutered my Boy... It seemed like a very viable means of accomplishing the task, with no side effects, 
healing time, or discomfort. I was very interested... Problem is they would only do it on a relatively young pup... and our boy was already too old. I think he was a year.
I wish I could remember where I read it... sorry They inject..something.. directly into the testicle which renders it sterile... Nice thing is they get to keep their Boyish charms!
I will search, but If your dog is already a year old, I'm pretty sure he has passed the age deadline.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Google it..

http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2012/04/non-surgical-neutering/

Here is just one


----------



## Rocket Red (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for the link tknafox2, I had a google and there are quite a few variants on the market. In theory it seems like a great idea but the more I research, the more I reject the idea. 

For anyone curious I came across this heartbreaking story:
http://www.labradorforums.co.uk/25-...in-chem-castration-experiences-update-p7.html
I've also read experiences with good results

I'm going to let my boy be a teenager, keep him intact and not pump him full of drugs. It's my job to show him the right behaviour so I'm focused on working on my leadership and have stepped up our training.


----------

